# Northwoods Crawler Count



## llwc (Jul 11, 2006)

I read earlier on here about how Northwoods were shorting people on there crawler count. Was skeptical but not now after buying there 5 dozen bag that only had 4 dozen in it. I counted them as I was putting them in my crawler crib. I think this was the first time I have ever counted crawlers that I have bought. Couple crawlers one way or the other is no big deal but a dozen at a time will add up. Last time I will buy crawlers for Northwoods.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

You're still saving a Crapton even if it's a dozen short lol.... Not that I'm saying it wouldn't piss me off but that one dozen missing is still saving you alot compared to anyone else


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I would call them and see if they make it right. That probably should have been step 1.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

You're using the internet all wrong. Tell them they made a mistake. See what their response is. Give them the opportunity to make it right and if they don't only then should you blast them on the internet.

Several years ago I purchased a sea sense bilge pump. It was like $20 at walmart. I had a problem with it. I emailed the company. They sent me a box full of stuff along with a new pump and a return ups label so they could inspect the broken pump. The replacement pump has held up well for a few years. Sea Sense is A+ in my book.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the chance you take with Northwoods.
I bought a $600 generator with a 2 year warranty. Used it once and it fried. Northwoods wouldn't back it. Went to Champion, they wouldn't cover it because Northwoods isn't a Champion distributor! I'd feel a lot better if it was just a dozen crawlers though! I won't buy any big ticket items from them ever again, they won't help you at all once they get your cash! I had a buddy have the same problem with a otter shanty, he was shorted a couple poles, ended up have to buy them from otter because the shanty was discontinued.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

llwc said:


> I read earlier on here about how Northwoods were shorting people on there crawler count. Was skeptical but not now after buying there 5 dozen bag that only had 4 dozen in it. I counted them as I was putting them in my crawler crib. I think this was the first time I have ever counted crawlers that I have bought. Couple crawlers one way or the other is no big deal but a dozen at a time will add up. Last time I will buy crawlers for Northwoods.


Hey, don't be too hard on them. Some of the people that work there probably can't count that high...


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Northwoods get them from someone else, they only sell them. They will make it right.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

At a buck and a half per dozen I don't care if the container had 10 in it because it beats the $3.50 for 15 Walt's Crawlers in NW Michigan.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> At a buck and a half per dozen I don't care if the container had 10 in it because it beats the $3.50 for 15 Walt's Crawlers in NW Michigan.


Come on now Jimbos...you know we have special, custom crawlers up here. Custom made are always more pricey!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Come on now Jimbos...you know we have special, custom crawlers up here. Custom made are always more pricey!


Yeah, that's it...I had the lady at D&W(Glens) on the north side laughing at me while I'd complain about the price for a couple of tubs every couple of days....lol.
They're the closest and easiest for me pick up there.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Since these shortage reports come up, I have counted at least 4 times my bag O worms from Northwoods. Each time I have gotten over by at least 4 and highest was 7. That is not to say you are wrong cause I would be ticked if I fell short when fishing cause they were off by a dozen. I always transfer them to another container with the moss bedding that I have only found at Northwoods. That bedding is a lot less dirty in the boat have used it since I was a kidd as Dad always swore by it.


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

man vs. fish said:


> You're still saving a Crapton even if it's a dozen short lol.... Not that I'm saying it wouldn't piss me off but that one dozen missing is still saving you alot compared to anyone else


Agreed. $1 a dozen. Not saying its right either but being that its $1.75- $2.50 a dozen over here at tackle shops near me, id be happy with 4 dozen at 5 bucks.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

I can honestly say that I have never shopped the price for crawlers, or counted how many I got. I toss the bag, of who knows how many, on the counter and get out my wallet. That is miniscule to everything else it cost to go fishing.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

A good rainy night during the spring and you can get enough free wormies for the summer.


----------

